# الكورس التدريبي لشركة شلومبرجر 10 أقراص وبروابط جديدة



## NOC_engineer (17 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الكورس التدريبي الخاص بشركة شلومبرجر والمكون من 10 أقراص cd 
بروابط جديدة سيتم نشرها تباعاً إن شاء الله ..


----------



## NOC_engineer (17 فبراير 2014)

*CD-01 An Introduction to Drilling Rigs & Main Components of Drill String.*

القرص الأول بعنوان:
An Introduction to Drilling Rigs & Main Components of Drill String.


وهو بحجم 184 ميغا بايت تقريبا


​يمكنكم تحميله من موقع MediaFire بالنقر على العبارة التالية:


سبحان الله العظيم
​


----------



## NOC_engineer (18 فبراير 2014)

*CD-02 BOP Equipment*

القرص الثاني بعنوان:​
BOP Equipment
​
وهو بحجم 165 ميغا بايت تقريبا​​يمكنكم تحميله من موقع ​MediaFire​ بالنقر على العبارة التالية:

​
سبحان الله العظيم​


----------



## NOC_engineer (19 فبراير 2014)

*CD-03 Drilling Fluids & Mud Test*

القرص الثالث بعنوان:
​
Drilling Fluids & Mud Test
​
وهو بحجم 118 ميغا بايت تقريبا​​يمكنكم تحميله من موقع MediaFire​بالنقر على العبارة التالية: ​
سبحان الله العظيم​


----------



## NOC_engineer (20 فبراير 2014)

*CD-04 Mud Circulation & Treating Equipment*

القرص الرابع بعنوان:
​Mud Circulation & Treating Equipment​
وهو بحجم 157 ميغا بايت تقريبا​​
​يمكنكم تحميله من موقع MediaFire بالنقر على العبارة التالية:​
​
لا إله إلا الله
​


----------



## NOC_engineer (21 فبراير 2014)

*CD-05 Hoisting Equipment*

القرص الخامس بعنوان:

Hoisting Equipment​
وهو بحجم 123 ميغا بايت تقريبا

​​يمكنكم تحميله من موقع MediaFire بالنقر على العبارة التالية:
​​لا إله إلا الله
​


----------



## NOC_engineer (22 فبراير 2014)

*CD-06 Rotating Equipments & Mast Substructure*

القرص السادس بعنوان:​
 Rotating Equipment & Mast Substructure.
​
وهو بحجم 127 ميغا بايت تقريبا​​
​يمكنكم تحميله من موقع MediaFire بالنقر على العبارة التالية:​
​
سبحان الله العظيم​


----------



## NOC_engineer (22 فبراير 2014)

*CD-06 Rotating Equipment & Mast Substructure*

القرص السادس بعنوان:​
 Rotating Equipment & Mast Substructure.
​
وهو بحجم 127 ميغا بايت تقريبا​​
​يمكنكم تحميله من موقع MediaFire بالنقر على العبارة التالية:​
​
سبحان الله العظيم
​


----------



## eliker bahij (23 فبراير 2014)

.Thanksssssssssssss for shring this post with us


----------



## eliker bahij (23 فبراير 2014)

.Thanksssssssssssssssss for sharing this great post with us


----------



## NOC_engineer (25 فبراير 2014)

eliker bahij قال:


> .Thanksssssssssssss for shring this post with us


you wel come brother


----------



## NOC_engineer (25 فبراير 2014)

*CD-07 Pipe Handling*

القرص السابع بعنوان:
​
Pipe Handling​.
​
وهو بحجم 147 ميغا بايت تقريبا​​
​يمكنكم تحميله من موقع MediaFire بالنقر على العبارة التالية:
​
​
سبحان الله العظيم​


----------



## NOC_engineer (26 فبراير 2014)

*CD-08 Casing & Cementing*

القرص الثامن بعنوان:
​ Casing & Cementing​​وهو بحجم 147 ميغا بايت تقريبا​​
​يمكنكم تحميله من موقع MediaFire بالنقر على العبارة التالية:​​
لا إله إلا الله
​


----------



## Raid.h (26 فبراير 2014)

thanks God save you


----------



## NOC_engineer (27 فبراير 2014)

Raid.h قال:


> thanks God save you


thank U , brother
I will put the 2 last CDs in the next few days, Insha Allah


----------



## NOC_engineer (28 فبراير 2014)

*CD-09 Well Logging, Mud Logging and Drill Stem Test*

القرص التاسع بعنوان:

​ Well Logging, Mud Logging and Drill Stem Test​
​وهو بحجم 164 ميغا بايت تقريبا​يمكنكم تحميله من موقع MediaFire بالنقر على العبارة التالية:
​
​أستغفر الله العظيم

​


----------



## NOC_engineer (1 مارس 2014)

*CD-10 Power System and Instruments*

القرص العاشر والأخير بعنوان:


​ Power System and Instruments​
​وهو بحجم 179 ميغا بايت تقريبا​يمكنكم تحميله من موقع MediaFire بالنقر على العبارة التالية:

​
​سبحان الله وبحمده​
لا تنسونا في دعائكم


----------



## sameh_majeed (23 أبريل 2014)

ممكن رفع السيديات مره ثانيه ؟؟؟ اكثر المواقع مقفوله او منتهيه الصلاحيه و لكم الشكر مقدما


----------



## NOC_engineer (24 أبريل 2014)

sameh_majeed قال:


> ممكن رفع السيديات مره ثانيه ؟؟؟ اكثر المواقع مقفوله او منتهيه الصلاحيه و لكم الشكر مقدما


أخي الكريم .. تم فحص جميع الروابط ، وأغلبها شغالة .. ولكنك قد تكون بحاجة الى فتح حساب على موقع ميديافاير الذي تم رفع الملفات عليه ..
ارجو تبليغي بالرابط العاطل وساقوم بتصليحه أن شاء الله


----------



## ahmadale (8 مايو 2014)

شكرا لكم جميعا وفقكم الله


----------



## NOC_engineer (9 مايو 2014)

ahmadale قال:


> شكرا لكم جميعا وفقكم الله


لا شكر على واجب اخي الكريم


----------



## NOC_engineer (4 نوفمبر 2014)

تم مراجعة جميع الروابط .. يمكنكم التحميل بكل سهولة ..
لا تنسونا في دعائكم


----------



## megaphantom (4 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير أخى .... وجعلة فى ميزان حساناتك.


----------



## NOC_engineer (6 نوفمبر 2014)

megaphantom قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير أخى .... وجعلة فى ميزان حساناتك.


جوزيت الخير كله أخي الكريم


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (11 ديسمبر 2014)

Thanks for your efforts


----------



## بارىبارى (3 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## NOC_engineer (3 أبريل 2015)

بارىبارى قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير


جوزيت الخير كله أخي الكريم


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (8 أبريل 2015)

ابداع شكرا لكم يامبدعين


----------



## NOC_engineer (14 يونيو 2015)

ahmad malkawi8 قال:


> ابداع شكرا لكم يامبدعين


الشكر لأدارة الموقع .. ومن ثم الى الأخوة مشرفي الموقع ..


----------



## NOC_engineer (30 يونيو 2016)

*تم فحص الروابط اليوم وهي شغالة *


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (18 أكتوبر 2016)

thanks a lot my brother


----------



## NOC_engineer (18 أكتوبر 2016)

سفيان عبد الباري قال:


> thanks a lot my brother


U welcome brother


----------



## NOC_engineer (28 أكتوبر 2016)

ahmadale قال:


> شكرا لكم جميعا وفقكم الله


شكراً لك أخي الكريم


----------

